# ActionListener für dynamisches Menü



## chriss (10. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bastele gerade an einem JMenu in dem die JMenuItems noch nicht zur Entwicklungszeit feststehen. Nun kann man ja relativ einfach zur Laufzeit neue Menüeinträge hinzufügen und löschen. Aber...

Wie bekomme ich für diese neuen Einträge einen ActionListener???

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Greetings,
Chriss.


----------



## Roar (10. Mrz 2004)

so wie für alle anderen auch? mi.addActionListener(al);


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mrz 2004)

Ich versteh deine Frage nicht ganz... ???:L 

Du kannst doch wie an jedes JMenuItem mit addActionListener einen ActionListener anfügen, oder?


----------



## Roar (10. Mrz 2004)

erster, erster   
poste mal ein bisschen code, oder dein genaues problem wenns so nicht geht.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mrz 2004)

Aber noch in der gleichen Minute


----------



## chriss (10. Mrz 2004)

Ist schon klar wie ich einen ActionListener bekomme. Aber ich weiss noch zur Entwicklungszeit was für Items zum Menü dazukommen. Deswegen kann ich diesen Items auch keinen ActionListener zuweisen.

Das heisst das ich jetzt noch nicht weiss ob es das MenuItem 
	
	
	
	





```
mi
```
 geben wird und somit auch noch nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
mi.addActionListener(al)
```
 schreiben kann.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mrz 2004)

An irgendeiner Stelle in deinem Programm wirst du ja die JMenuItems zum JMenu hinzufügen.
An dieser Stelle *musst* du die Variablen doch haben, oder sehe ich da was falsch?
Dann mach doch da addActionListener().


----------



## chriss (10. Mrz 2004)

Schande über mich!

Sorry das ich genervt habe. Ihr habt natürlich alle recht. Hatte gerade einen kleinen Denkfehler und habs total verrafft. Klappt natürlich so wie ihr gepostet habt.

Danke Leute und Sorry.


----------



## bygones (10. Mrz 2004)

kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen !!!

Hier wird dir geholfen - was auch immer das ist !


----------

